# ***Musician Required - Calgary, AB***



## path09en (Dec 13, 2006)

3-piece Calgary Rock Band looking to replace our *bassist*.
Our original bassist hails from Golden, BC and chooses only to come down to Calgary for practices if we have up-and-coming gigs. Definitely not good enough for us. We have all original music and are looking to get into a studio pretty darn quick. We have performed all over Alberta and have huge potential in the local scene, but all that aside; we just love to play music! We are hard-working, meticulous, and passionate about or music and want someone with that same passion (and bass guitar skills...lol) to join us.

Seems like the "bass player drought" is not just a Calgary-thing after all!

Regards to all!


----------

